# Costume for Poodle ;)



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

Ok, in September we have our Paul Bunyan Days and there are several dog contests. Prettiest, Ugliest , Big, small, smartest etc. and ... the is a best dressed contest... I will certainly put Tizzy in the "pretty" contest but want to play dress up. This is Tizzy in the groom she is in and will most likely be in for the contest. Any suggestions for a "best dressed" costume would be appreciated. So far we are considering A Gypsy or Lady Pirate, a Little Pill box hat, stole and jewelry, My husband thins she looks like she is wearing silver spandex so maybe a sweat band and leg warmers  Be creative!!! I have a bit of time to work on the costume!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

but what about hooooooooolie????


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I like the idea of the pillbox,cape and jewlery. She does look a little Jackie O to me.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Dress-up?? What a great idea! 

I won't jump in with suggestions. The ladies are great for that. So I've just got one thing to say....

We all want pix!!


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

I love the idea of dressing up your spoos ...it will be so much fun.

If you look at my album there is a picture of Teddy dressed as a pirate...he won 1st prize....if you want ideas for the pirate costume.

But I must admit I really like the idea of a pillbox hat, fur stole, pearls...and you could make little spats that look like high heels that go around her ankles...she would be awesome.Poodle Forum - Standard Poodle, Toy Poodle, Miniature Poodle Forum ALL Poodle owners too! - truelovepoodles's Album: Dressing up of Poodles through the years.


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

faerie said:


> but what about hooooooooolie????


We will have to see what his Dad wants to do  He would be easy! he is not much into crowds though.


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

truelovepoodles said:


> I love the idea of dressing up your spoos ...it will be so much fun.
> 
> If you look at my album there is a picture of Teddy dressed as a pirate...he won 1st prize....if you want ideas for the pirate costume.
> 
> But I must admit I really like the idea of a pillbox hat, fur stole, pearls...and you could make little spats that look like high heels that go around her ankles...she would be awesome.Poodle Forum - Standard Poodle, Toy Poodle, Miniature Poodle Forum ALL Poodle owners too! - truelovepoodles's Album: Dressing up of Poodles through the years.


Great Pictures  Dont know if I could do the high heels, haha. I think I will put a few things together and see what she will wear without fussing too 
much. My Daughter is wanting me to make her cowgirl...she just doesn't look cow girlish to me.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_DRESS UP!! We love dress up! We dress our spoos up on the holidays for their therapy visits.

Chantel is wearing a colonial costume similar to what I think you are talking about.



















I can see her with a pretty tiara and bling. I'm not sure what else you could make for the costume part.

Love to see pics when you have it done._


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

Spoospirit, This costume is beautiful!!! These are a few of the ideas I have...IM trying them out in Photoshop first


----------

